# The Man of Steel Trailers



## Korbain (Jul 24, 2012)

There's 2 different teaser trailers, one narrated by supermans step dad, mr kent
The other is narrated by supermans real dad, Jor-El! 

Love the 2 different things they both say, seems like they're really getting into supermans character this time. Pretty pumped to see what Nolan and snyder can do with this, i have a lot of faith nolan will make sure this movie is awsome even if he isn't officially directing it lol 

Youtube links for both are here

Here, Two Trailers For The New Superman Movie | Kotaku Australia


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 24, 2012)

Saw a preview for this in the theatre, it may be the first superman movie I am interested in seeing.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 24, 2012)

i always wondered why they never paid much attention to superman in terms of movie making. sure, they had the ones in the early 80s. then again a few years ago...but they all were horrible. 

this looks interesting.


----------



## MFB (Jul 24, 2012)

Superman 1/2 are fine, but Superman 3/4 and Returns aren't worth mentioning. I'm not huge on the suit in this one as it looks rather busy in terms of actual material, which may draw people's eyes to it vs. what's going on, but I'll have to see it in action and see if it hold true.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 24, 2012)

Wouldn't Aluminum be a more efficient trailer material?




Anyway, maybe this is the next installment of the theorized DC "Avengers" movie?


----------



## Xaios (Jul 24, 2012)

MFB said:


> Superman 1/2 are fine, but Superman 3/4 and Returns aren't worth mentioning. I'm not huge on the suit in this one as it looks rather busy in terms of actual material, which may draw people's eyes to it vs. what's going on, but I'll have to see it in action and see if it hold true.



We don't talk about Superman Returns.


----------



## MFB (Jul 24, 2012)

I felt bad even posting it in there, but I figured if I mentioned Superman 4 I had to mention Returns


----------



## Xaios (Jul 24, 2012)

On the plus side, I enjoyed the minimalist nature of these trailers. Nicely done. 

Whether or not Zack Snyder is capable of directing something subtle, on the other hand, remains to be seen.


----------



## Severance (Jul 24, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Wouldn't Aluminum be a more efficient trailer material?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean the Justice league.


Spoiler



I don't how they would go about that the way dark knight rises ended


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm wondering if this won't be The Dark Knight: Superman Remix.

Still, I'm interested. Superman generally is overpowered and pathetic, but there have been, IMO, some great fucking stories with him. I hope that's more of what they try to do here.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 25, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I'm wondering if this won't be The Dark Knight: Superman Remix.
> 
> Still, I'm interested. Superman generally is overpowered and pathetic, but there have been, IMO, some great fucking stories with him. I hope that's more of what they try to do here.



thats the thing though. due to the soddy movies and cartoons based on superman, they pretty much have ruined superman to the public eye. 

a rewrite of the story would be a bit better. 

aside from spiderman/batman and other mortal heroes, superman is the only super hero with a legitimate weakness that can kill him. yet i find he has the biggest responsibility on his head (or at least going by what has been written by him). 

this new movie could be interesting.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jul 25, 2012)

I really dig the almost tortured feeling the trailers portray. Hopefully they develop the story to show the pressure and responsibility he must feel having the fate of so many people on his head vs. the fun, playboyish Superman most all the movies portray. Make him more a real person with the actual weight of the world on his shoulders instead of a fun loving, girl chasing, immature dude who has to go out and do something important all the time that's getting in the way of chasing Lois Lane's skirt.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jul 25, 2012)

Severance said:


> You mean the Justice league.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



There was a rumor last year that WB may reboot Batman...yet again. Whether there is any truth to it or not, who knows? That would be the only way I see a Justice League movie.



The trailers for this are making me interested. And Superman is one of my least favorite super heroes.


----------



## Dommak89 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There was a rumor last year that WB may reboot Batman...yet again. Whether there is any truth to it or not, who knows? That would be the only way I see a Justice League movie.


I don't know why it is a spoiler, but yeah it's official. They will. But I'm not surprised, that's how Hollywood works nowadays.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dommak89 said:


> I don't know why it is a spoiler, but yeah it's official. They will. But I'm not surprised, that's how Hollywood works nowadays.



Because my post kind of tied into his spoiler.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 25, 2012)

exactly...supermans character was destroyed when they released the horrible movies, and then shows like Smallville didn't help either. 

suddenly a tortured soul becomes a chick flick... 

and to all you superman haters...stop watching chick-flicks!


----------



## MFB (Jul 25, 2012)

I hate Superman because he's boring as all fuck - he's white bread incarnate. He's got all these superpowers with one weakness and the only issue he really faces is being "unaccepted" because he's technically an alien but still, people praise Superman or they hate him and he still blends as Clark Kent. 

The only good story to be done with Superman was "Death of Superman" because people didn't think they do it (much like Batman's "Death in the Family") and then surprise! They did. But alas they recanted and brought him back. Aside from that the main Superman story they've ran is either: "Oh no, a new threat that initially gets the one up on Superman? How will he defeat him?" then when he ultimately does defeat him it becomes "Boy, Superman defeated that new REALLY strong guy - does that mean he's too strong for us to handle? What should we DO?!"


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 25, 2012)

MFB said:


> I hate Superman because he's boring as all fuck - he's white bread incarnate. He's got all these superpowers with one weakness and the only issue he really faces is being "unaccepted" because he's technically an alien but still, people praise Superman or they hate him and he still blends as Clark Kent.
> 
> The only good story to be done with Superman was "Death of Superman" because people didn't think they do it (much like Batman's "Death in the Family") and then surprise! They did. But alas they recanted and brought him back. Aside from that the main Superman story they've ran is either: "Oh no, a new threat that initially gets the one up on Superman? How will he defeat him?" then when he ultimately does defeat him it becomes "Boy, Superman defeated that new REALLY strong guy - does that mean he's too strong for us to handle? What should we DO?!"



but isnt that all super hero movies? in the end, they ALWAYS beat the bad guy. 
thor was getting beat up, and then he won
captain america was getting beat up, and then he won
iron man was getting beat up, and then he won
batman was getting beat up, and then he won
hulk
green lantern
even the guys from chronicle


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 25, 2012)

MFB said:


> I hate Superman because he's boring as all fuck - he's white bread incarnate. He's got all these superpowers with one weakness and the only issue he really faces is being "unaccepted" because he's technically an alien but still, people praise Superman or they hate him and he still blends as Clark Kent.
> 
> The only good story to be done with Superman was "Death of Superman" because people didn't think they do it (much like Batman's "Death in the Family") and then surprise! They did. But alas they recanted and brought him back. Aside from that the main Superman story they've ran is either: "Oh no, a new threat that initially gets the one up on Superman? How will he defeat him?" then when he ultimately does defeat him it becomes "Boy, Superman defeated that new REALLY strong guy - does that mean he's too strong for us to handle? What should we DO?!"



I'm saddened that I found this agreeable.

Superman's whole feud and story with Braniac and the creation of Doomsday were the only really interesting fights.

I was hoping Bizarro would be in this next one since the last time he was in one was how long ago?

but nope, General Zodd, again.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 25, 2012)

At least it's Michael Shannon playing Zod. If anyone can play crazy, he can. He's got the eyes.


----------



## MFB (Jul 25, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> but isnt that all super hero movies? in the end, they ALWAYS beat the bad guy.
> thor was getting beat up, and then he won
> captain america was getting beat up, and then he won
> iron man was getting beat up, and then he won
> ...



Yeah, but like I said, then with Superman it's always "Wow, he's really powerful but still an alien so we should try and control him even though he's yet to harm us - the lesser creature who could easily be destroyed by him - the super strong alien. WHAT DO WE DO?!"


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 25, 2012)

MFB said:


> Yeah, but like I said, then with Superman it's always "Wow, he's really powerful but still an alien so we should try and control him even though he's yet to harm us - the lesser creature who could easily be destroyed by him - the super strong alien. WHAT DO WE DO?!"



hulk is the same way.
the lesser powerful want to control the more powerful. what do they do? nothing

batman is the same way.
cops want to control him, but they cant.

green lantern is the same way.

as is iron man and pretty much every super hero out there. 

humans want to control the more powerful beings, regardless of if they are aliens or humans or what not

i dont get your argument.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 26, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> hulk is the same way.
> the lesser powerful want to control the more powerful. what do they do? nothing
> 
> batman is the same way.
> ...



I think what he means is,

When Batman battles with The Joker or Bane or Mr. Freeze or what have you, they're fighting it out until one of them is defeated or killed.

In the first Iron Man movie (I haven't read the comics or seen the second one), Iron Man is duking it out with the Iron Monger until Pepper released the shockwave defeated the Iron Monger.

When Superman battles Lex Luther, like in the last Superman movie, it is quite a different story. Lex puts in place obstacles that Superman eventually overcomes and then Lex Luther starts running away.


----------



## MFB (Jul 26, 2012)

You know what I mean. With Batman, it's much more than a battle of punches - there's a psychological aspect to it as well and he's failed before (see: A Death in the Family, Knightfall, RIP Batman) but with Superman - that's ALL it is. It's a very superficial level of drama where we know he'll find the strength to come back and beat the bad guy. There's no depth to Superman, he's a god damn Larry Sue but no one will call him out on it because back in the day that was the best/maybe ONLY idea for a superhero they had - a guy who could fly, shoot lasers from his eyes, etc... and his only weakness was a green rock. He's every kids dream rolled into one for powers with the tradition 'can do' attitude that everyone had back then and he's just fucking BORING.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 26, 2012)

MFB said:


> You know what I mean. With Batman, it's much more than a battle of punches - there's a psychological aspect to it as well and he's failed before (see: A Death in the Family, Knightfall, RIP Batman) but with Superman - that's ALL it is. It's a very superficial level of drama where we know he'll find the strength to come back and beat the bad guy. There's no depth to Superman, he's a god damn Larry Sue but no one will call him out on it because back in the day that was the best/maybe ONLY idea for a superhero they had - a guy who could fly, shoot lasers from his eyes, etc... and his only weakness was a green rock. He's every kids dream rolled into one for powers with the tradition 'can do' attitude that everyone had back then and he's just fucking BORING.




well what do you expect, he was/is the first super hero ever to be created. 

and i still hold that other super heros like hulk are exactly that. if something doesn't work, they punch it until it goes away. let it be hulk planet, or hulk movies or shows or whatever it is. 

same goes for thor. if i recall, thor is the only superhero that is not limited with any sort of weakness. others such as batman and ironman and even hulk can be killed off as they are mortals. superman can be killed off by the green rock. thor cant be killed off. he know that its his hammer that protects him and he CAN die, but he doesn't. ridiculous intergalactic strength that paired with intelligence and immortality. 

at the same time, superman maybe the strongest superhero when brute strength and physical ability is concerned...but when was that the only means to measure how strong a superhero can be? superman does have a few different weakness in which he can be killed off.

the lil green rock, which we know is his main weakness. hes allergic to it.

red sun radiation. it basically takes away his energy from his powers. this is the sun that supermans planet was a part of, thus forcing all the kryptonian population to lead a normal-mortal-very-similar-to-human life. however, superman actually gets his powers from our, yellow, sun. take away the sun, and hes left powerless that even a car accident can kill him. who can take away the sun? a few super villains, and even green lantern if his/her/its imagination allows him/her/it to do so. so in a way, superman is more like a plant that uses photosynthesis. 

at the same time, superman can be killed by using excessive blunt force. as mentioned above, if he is injured, he needs time to heal. however, if you dont allow him to heal, he can be killed. that can be seen in superman doomsday where they did kill off superman. 


and looking around, a lot of online stuff does suggest that there are two things that superman never came across nor had to face. 1) magic 2)intelligence/telepathy/manipulation. its said that supermans invulnerably state has never dealt with magic, so whatever magic does to others, should do to him too. just because his authors didn't use that doesn't mean he is invincible and immortal. same goes for intelligence/telepathy/manipulation. put someone like loki or professor x or someone against superman, and whos to say that superman would come out on top? even silver surfer could actually kill superman simply by using his speed...

with that said, hulk could kill superman as hulk doesn't care for what happens to humans around him. while superman cares for every living thing around. as such, if they were to fight, superman would have his hands full, while hulk would keep getting angrier and angrier. also, hulks only real weakness is that hes really dumb. he isn't a magician nor does he have kyrptonite in him, so he wont be able to do much to superman that way, but pound for pound, perhaps hulk can beat him up in a similar situation as 'superman doomsday'. 

to add to that, another super hero that will destroy superman instantly if it were to ever happen is dr. Manhattan. even before superman knows what is going on, DM could turn earth into a massive Kryptonite, or destroy the sun, or split supermans atoms even before superman has any idea of what is going on. DM can also see the future, meaning, even before superman can mount any offence, DM is a few steps ahead. in a sense, dr. manhattan is 'god' in the superhero world. 

with that said, superman isn't as powerful as people think he is. he just suffers from poor writing. however, keep in mind that superman was the first superhero (mandrake the magician came 4 years before, but never made it as big), and from him, all other superheros came out.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jul 26, 2012)

No lie, in the dark knight rises I saw the first trailer on that link and started screaming out "AQUAMAN!". I was also really drunk. Don't judge me.


----------



## vanhendrix (Jul 26, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> well what do you expect, he was/is the first super hero ever to be created.
> 
> and i still hold that other super heros like hulk are exactly that. if something doesn't work, they punch it until it goes away. let it be hulk planet, or hulk movies or shows or whatever it is.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything except for the bold. Remember the Marvel Vs DC crossover when Superman one-punched the Hulk?


Edit: I see that the picture I linked to that page of the comic book is gone. I'll try again:


----------



## sakeido (Jul 26, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> When Superman battles Lex Luther, like in the last Superman movie, it is quite a different story. Lex puts in place obstacles that Superman eventually overcomes and then Lex Luther starts running away.



I always thought it was awesome that Lex was a normal human who managed to get so smart he could give one of the strongest superheroes out there a very hard time.. but getting away is dumb. If you are making superhero movies, you have a ton of villains - you don't need to recycle. Put the guy away and bring in somebody new


----------



## pink freud (Jul 26, 2012)

Severance said:


> You mean the Justice league.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



It's the Justice League for DC, but "Avengers" as a movie concept (they did it first and all).


----------



## st2012 (Jul 26, 2012)

AChRush1349 said:


> No lie, in the dark knight rises I saw the first trailer on that link and started screaming out "AQUAMAN!". I was also really drunk. Don't judge me.



Did the same thing except I thought it was The Hobbit I was watching because of the LotR music playing. Then, through a drunken haze, I saw the shipyard in the trailer and I was like "wait, what?"


----------



## Choop (Jul 26, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> with that said, superman isn't as powerful as people think he is. he just suffers from poor writing. however, keep in mind that superman was the first superhero (mandrake the magician came 4 years before, but never made it as big), and from him, all other superheros came out.



Isn't he usually beyond powerful, being written to be as strong as he needs to be to defeat whatever problem he's facing? And you're right it's definitely a writing problem. The various writers haven't practiced much restraint with Superman over the years (at least the early years/golden/silver age).

I don't particularly dig him too much, because he generally just tries to punch his way through all of his problems (usually succeeding). His actual personality is pretty boring. I want to like him too because he's just a powerful symbol.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 30, 2012)

I think the marvel X-men universe has so much potential for movies. They could release a Messiah Complex movie or an M-day movie.

Personally, I think we need a X-factor movie or an X-force movie. I could see an X-force movie being like rated R.

If you can't tell, I am a Marvel guy. I don't like Superman but I have to respect him because he is a classic.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 1, 2012)

sakeido said:


> I always thought it was awesome that Lex was a normal human who managed to get so smart he could give one of the strongest superheroes out there a very hard time.. but getting away is dumb. If you are making superhero movies, you have a ton of villains - you don't need to recycle. Put the guy away and bring in somebody new



hell yeah, i liked the clever thinking bad guy could really push the man of steel to his limits! really loved superman returns, don't know why so many people dislike it  Thought it had a lot more going on under the main plot that people missed.

really looking forward to this though, the main thing is, christopher nolan has a major creative input too it all, so technically he assistant directing with snyder.

Good to see they're making this a lot more serious, was a really well done teaser i thought too. gives you a good vibe of what the movie will be about, superman dealing with his role on earth and if he should use his powers for earth (assuming he's probably seen how fucked up earth is why would he lol).

Really liked how the 2 trailers said very different things to advice superman in what path he should take. Mr kent and Jor-el are both mentors to him, but from different planets with different views, i like how this is going to affect superman dealing with being on earth...or maybe im just totally over thinking things


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 8, 2012)

Woo! New Superman!


----------



## zappatton2 (Aug 16, 2012)

I still like the 80's movies, at least when Gene Hackman was on screen. He was a great Lex.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks pretty cool, from just those almost stock shots, really excited to see another great superman movie, havent seen on since Christopher Reeves.


----------



## mcd (Aug 30, 2012)

The only superman saga i liked was when him and batman fought. Batman was old and senile and made a super suit, it ended with batman in a coma. Eitherway, it was good. When superman fought the Aliens it wasn't bad either.


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2012)

mcd said:


> The only superman saga i liked was when him and batman fought. Batman was old and senile and made a super suit, it ended with batman in a coma. Eitherway, it was good. When superman fought the Aliens it wasn't bad either.



I like when he got punched by Aquaman, right in the fucking face

http://imageshack.us/f/113/aquamanv429page161fq.jpg/


----------



## MFB (Dec 11, 2012)

2nd trailer has come out and I have much higher expectations for this than before


----------



## Korbain (Dec 12, 2012)

hell yeah, watched that trailer like 3 times today! looks unbelievably great! The visual style, the story about clark kents/supermans origins, and hans zimmers (gladiator sounding) music, it all just seems right


----------



## flint757 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm getting quite sick of Zimmer personally. He has become a cliche of himself. It is far too easy to spot one of his very blah pieces that drown out the movie.

This trailer does look far better than the teaser though.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 12, 2012)

flint757 said:


> I'm getting quite sick of Zimmer personally. He has become a cliche of himself. It is far too easy to spot one of his very blah pieces that drown out the movie.



I don't like all his stuff, but his song selection in this trailer was good, i don't believe he write the piece though? 

Loved his music in gladiator, black hawk down, inception and the dark knight movies. 

Just watched the trailer again, my god, i honestly cannot wait for this! How pumped do you get when you see him walking in the ice bit with the superman costume on lol Love snyders directing, so glad he's got nolan and goyer to write the story, thats one thing snyders movies have always lacked...character development and a solid story!


----------



## petereanima (Dec 12, 2012)

Damn, that trailer looks fine. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm really pumped about this one! That last movie was a piece of shit. So many great people working on this one. Summer 2013 cant come quickly enough! (-that's what she said. Giggity.)


----------



## Xaios (Dec 12, 2012)

Koloss85 said:


> That last movie was a piece of shit. So many great people working on this one.



Superman Returns was competently made, but the story was blah. There was plenty of talent behind it too. After all, it was directed by Bryan Singer, who directed the first two X-Men movies.

The trailer looks great, and the visual style is quite striking, with the juxtaposition of the rustic elements of Smallville contrasted against the clean lines of the costume once he puts it on. The aerial and space shots are pretty darn glorious.


----------



## flint757 (Dec 12, 2012)

Korbain said:


> I don't like all his stuff, but his song selection in this trailer was good, i don't believe he write the piece though?
> 
> Loved his music in gladiator, black hawk down, inception and the dark knight movies.
> 
> Just watched the trailer again, my god, i honestly cannot wait for this! How pumped do you get when you see him walking in the ice bit with the superman costume on lol Love snyders directing, so glad he's got nolan and goyer to write the story, thats one thing snyders movies have always lacked...character development and a solid story!



I enjoy some of his work, but as a whole he feels lazy to me (lately). It fits the parts, tone and pushes the movie forward, but lacks substance IMO. But you are right he is a producer and also writes scores, no idea which he is doing on this trailer (sounds like typical Zimmer though). He has written memorable things in the past though and is definitely more than capable (Gladiator, Lion King). I'm just not a fan of the things attached to his name in the past five years, particularly TDK, TDKR and Inception. Forgettable IMO.

From what little I know of him he typically writes the music in pre-production. Honestly, I wish he or anyone else would do it in a more direct way. Watch the movie, give it some thought, find a melody that clicks and fit accordingly. Bond, Mission Impossible, Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Brave Heart, Indiana Jones all had music that even without the movie being on you know what it was for.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 12, 2012)

I thought that was a great trailer.. doesn't give away any of the plot, but hints at the story. Doesn't give away the action scenes. And best of all, no "BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHM"


----------



## Bloodbath Salt (Dec 12, 2012)

A remake of a 2005 Superman remake? They're even trying anymore. Next thing you'll see is, a 3rd remake The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, within a decade. Oh wait...


----------



## MFB (Dec 13, 2012)

Bloodbath Salt said:


> A remake of a 2005 Superman remake? They're even trying anymore. Next thing you'll see is, a 3rd remake The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, within a decade. Oh wait...



Uh, Superman Returns didn't have anything to do with Superman II though since it didn't have Zod or any of the stuff that made that one great. All it had was a bald Kevin Spacey yelling at some new-comer in spandex.

This however has none of that


----------



## Korbain (Dec 13, 2012)

Bloodbath Salt said:


> A remake of a 2005 Superman remake? They're even trying anymore. Next thing you'll see is, a 3rd remake The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, within a decade. Oh wait...



Except superman returns wasn't a remake, it was a continuation from the original supermans, which is why the reboot is happening. They said doing a sequel to a movie that no one has watched in years if ever in this generation is pointless. 

Which is true lol i thought superman returns was really underrated, loved the references to the original supermans too, and kevin spacey was brilliant! as always


----------



## sakeido (Dec 13, 2012)

yea I really liked Superman Returns too. a little too slow maybe, it was 2.5 hours long and coulda been trimmed to an even 2 with no real story sacrifices made. iirc it was even decently reviewed when it was new. it is just one of those movies were critical opinion turns on it due to bad box office numbers or whatever and it somehow becomes a bad movie even though when it was new, it was great. same thing happened to Troy.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 14, 2012)

Korbain said:


> kevin spacey was brilliant! as always





I'm sorry, I had to.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 16, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I'm sorry, I had to.




ohh nooo heee diddennnttt  lol

I wonder if the lex luthor will be in the man of steel at some point? maybe at the end or something. I love the actor playing Zod too. Watched one of his movies the other day, he was brilliant in it.


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

I really hope for good things to come from this movie :C


----------



## Valnob (Dec 16, 2012)

I saw the trailer yesterday during The Hobbit, it was really epic on the big screen.

I'm definitely waiting for this movie.


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

Valnob said:


> I saw the trailer yesterday durin The Hobbit, it was really epic on the big screen.
> 
> I'm definitely waiting for this movie.



Yeah I'm just hoping the trailers aren't misleading


----------



## petereanima (May 23, 2013)

well, f*** me, i think this is going to rule hard!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (May 24, 2013)

I'm so sure that it will be good that I'd be willing to bet money. All the armor and stuff from the trailers definitely makes it look awesome!


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 24, 2013)

petereanima said:


> well, f*** me, i think this is going to rule hard!




Just saw this trailer...seriously impressed. ZOD!!!!!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 14, 2013)

Has anyone viewed this movie film?


----------



## MFB (Jun 14, 2013)

I was supposed to see it on Thursday night, but after finals and such along with my friend bailing, it didn't happen.

Tuesday can't come soon enough


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 14, 2013)

I saw it last night. It ruled hard. There was one issue I had with the film in terms of a characters actions, but it won't stop me from seeing it again.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 16, 2013)

A few disclaimers, before I begin.

First off, I hate Superman. I absolutely hate him. His arsenal of powers is huge, the rationale behind them insipid, and his boy scout mentality boorish.

Secondly, I went into this movie to be that mocking nerd/hipster who stands in the lobby afterwards spoiling endings in my sneering deconstruction.

I still hate Superman, but Man of Steel is a damned good movie. For Nolan and that damn guy who wrote the screenplay, whatever his name is, it was a better start to a franchise than Batman Begins. This isn't a normal superhero movie. Snyder took what I assume was a great script and really focused on bringing heart to an icon, something I appreciated profoundly. It's tough for movies in this genre to get you to feel for the characters for a number of reasons, but you can tell early on that Snyder wanted to give Superman solid ground to stand on before moving on to obligatory action sequences involving capes and flying and whatnot. 

One of the few complaints I have is that caring about the crisis Superman is facing didn't match up to the emotional rapport I built with him earlier. I felt that


Spoiler



the defeat of General Zod should have happened before the destruction of the World Machine, as a grudge match in no way feels as vast and difficult to me as one world dying so another could supplant it.


 I love movies that almost kick my suspension of disbelief because I myself am wondering how I would face that dilemma, but in this movie it felt like just going through the motions. 

The acting is great by everyone. Whatever stupid things I was gonna say about Superman being played by a Brit were cast aside pretty quickly. Cavill does a good job showing Clark Kent's doubts, strength, and vulnerability, though I hope future installments involving him put him in situations where we can see a wider range of feeling. Cavill is an easy guy to identify with, unlike the Brandon Routh Superman. 

The CGI and action sequences are on par with anything else with a budget that big. There were a few moments where you could obviously tell something was animated, but it was nothing so poor as to jump out. I think the average, non-forum dweller would find them great, so there's nothing to worry about there. One thing I found odd, though, is that during a fight sequence in downtown Smallville, a villainess unleashes a combo that has the same flow as in a modern fighting came, with the hit, pause, hit, pause you get from Mortal Kombat or something when you're using a basic combo. Weird thing to notice, I guess.

Lastly, the cinematography is pretty decent too. Flashback scenes that reveal Clark Kent's history are very warm, inviting, and personally filmed, with red and gold hues evoking a homey vibe. Action scenes are done well, with great changes of perspective that make it seem more intense, somehow. I also really liked the Kryptonian architecture, though it draws more from early Silver Age Krypton than the crystal-based one that I first got down with on Smallville's Krypton. It feels like there really was a lot of thought put into making Krypton feel like it was a real place, even though very little time is spent there or on the history of the planet compared to the rest of the admittedly long movie. 

So there you go. That's purely what I got from it, and the things I liked and didn't like. If you like the superhero genre of movies, go see it. It's a great retelling of Superman's origin, and for my money the best movie out of all the Superman movies.


----------

